# whats wrong with this picture...



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...&advanced=n&start_year=1984&color=&cardist=34

honda? wtf?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i dont see what your seeing...


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

the title of the car is 1995 240sx, but the picture is of a civic.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

obviously they put the wrong pic up....idiots


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Don't you guys know? That's a new body kit. Duh.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

lol...funny story....i rolled up in a 69 le sabre once and someone actually thought it was a body kit on my 70 chevy :dumbass:


----------



## Waste Land (Jul 4, 2004)

I see thing like this all the time in auto trade mags. MANY misprints like 3000GTs with new interals racing seats and such for $3050 , lol. I called the guyt to let him know that AT had fucked him over.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Actually in that pic, if you look to the right of the red EG, there is a 180sx and to the bottom left, one can see part of an S14..... Or at least i'm pretty darn sure it is....  Just an observation.....but AT has screwed many over... 

-Alex B.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> Actually in that pic, if you look to the right of the red EG, there is a 180sx and to the bottom left, one can see part of an S14..... Or at least i'm pretty darn sure it is....  Just an observation.....but AT has screwed many over...
> 
> -Alex B.


i noticed that too...i think it is an S14


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

and it said that its rear wheel drive


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

to the right of the civic, there's a dark silver s13 fastback


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

that civic is over priced. but for a 95, the price is pretty good


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

plus it's an se model


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

hahah nice..a smaller 240sx..thats awsome


----------



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

But if you look at See more Photos, there a pic of a red civic and two of the 240

http://autotrader.com/findacar/imag...advanced=n&certified=n&color=&first_record=1&


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

KnightDrifter said:


> But if you look at See more Photos, there a pic of a red civic and two of the 240
> 
> http://autotrader.com/findacar/imag...advanced=n&certified=n&color=&first_record=1&


wrong 240 though

sale is for a blue one


----------



## Mokenwee (Jul 11, 2004)

I was like rear end on a civic?



Then I seen it was a 240 for sale.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

KnightDrifter said:


> But if you look at See more Photos, there a pic of a red civic and two of the 240
> 
> http://autotrader.com/findacar/imag...advanced=n&certified=n&color=&first_record=1&


but the ad says the 240 is blue, and the pics of the 240 are gold.


----------

